# Mrytle Beach Campgrounds



## wegorv (Apr 16, 2008)

Can anyone give me a recomendation on a nice campground in Mrytle Beach Area? 
It has been 10 years since we last camped in Mrytle Beach. 
Any other recomendations on restruants and things to see?

Thanks,
John


----------



## wiseguys95 (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

Ocean Lakes Family Campground is a great place.  My family and I go there two to three times a year.  I think if you checked out rvparkreviews.com you would see that Ocean Lakes is probably the best campground in the Myrtle Beach area.

If you like Mexican food I strongly recommend Abuelo's Mexican Food Embassy.

Stephen


----------



## brodavid (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds


OCEANLAKES IS #1
PIRATELAND  IS #2
THEN THERE IS KOA

ALSO EL CERRA GRANDE FOR MEX


----------



## lowryfarm (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

If you prefer the quiet secluded beaches try Hunting Beach State Park, just south of Murrels Inlet.  Large camp sites and very few people on the beach.  Little bit of a walk to the beach but it's well worth it.  No pool but there is an old castle on the grounds, there's a marsh area with lots of critters to watch, an education center, and plenty of places to ride your bike.


----------



## rjann (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

I'm also a fan of Huntington Beach State Park. The board walk into the marsh is fantastic. 

Also, Myrtle Beach State Park is nice. The walk to the beach is longer, but on the other hand the Park has a fishing pier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

as of last yr i had a yearly spot at ocenlakes and it was great ,, about 10ft from the beach ,, but it was costing me about $12,000 a yr ,, so i did not re buy it this yr ,, but OL is the best ,, I'll be down there in MAy ,, and staying @ Pirate land ,, for a change ,, but i would not recomend Lakewood ,, they lock the gates @ 11pm ,, and they WILL NOT let u in even if u have a spot on thier CS ,, been there done that ,,, Pirate land says they lock up also ,, but it's not true ,, have stayed there one other time ,, and as long as u are a CS resident u'r ok to come and go as u feel .. JMO     
Bty welcome to the forum  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Jul 11, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

I am heading to Ocean lakes this weekend from the great State of O-H-I-O.  I was wondering if there are any nice bars/restaurants on the beach with in walking distance from the campground?  Any suggestions would be helful!

Thanks and Go Bucks! :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

Todd ,, since u'r staying at OL ,, if u see the big Myrtle Beach resort ,, it's the only huge resort right next to OL,, u cna't miss it,,there is a bar there ,, that is accesible from the beach and open to everyone,, it's called Nasau Ned's (well it was in May inway) but it's a great place ,, they have food ,, and DJ's or Live music on the weekends ,, and it's all outdoor's ,, right on the beach ,, enjoy ,, and can u pick me up on u'r way thru ,,, PLEASE  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:
OH yea i hope u like golf carts ,, cause this time of yr their are thousands running around ,, i own one ,, so i can't complain about it    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## karyljm (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

The beach oh what a great place to think, something about the beach just makes me feel safe and peaceful. I could stay there most of the year.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

Oh, boy!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

JUST CAN'T GET RID OF THEM


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

Rod-  I had a great time at OL and I did get to check that bar out, it was tons of fun !  The only problem that I had with my OL's experience was that someone (kids) stole my coolers of beer !  I was pissed because they took my beer, not so much the coolers.  

Great campground!!!!!!  Will go back!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

well glad u enjoyed it ,, i have heard of this beer thingy happening ,, but in all the yr's i had a yearly spot ,, not once did i have a cooler even touched ,,, but i must say this ,, try Pirate Land next time u'r out that way ,, it's not a  bling bling as OL ,, but it's nice and quiet ,,, even though i don't mind the GC ,, i own one also ,,, but PL was great ,,, but i would not recomend Lakewood ,, they lock their gates at 12 am ,, and u don't get in or out no matter what ,,, PL says they lock the gates ,, but for persons in the CG ,,, nope,,, can come and go as they please ,, they are kinda like OL ,, have a guard shack 24/7 ,,,


----------



## Paul235 (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

Had our cooler stolen a few years ago and they really worked at moving it. It was a big one and they carried it about a hundred yards or so before they looked in it and found a couple hundred pounds of salmon fillets! At least they closed the lid so we got our fish back.


----------



## plot4 (Aug 8, 2008)

RE: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

wegorv,the beachfront campgrounds are fine if you have kids,golf carts,and are atuned to a faster life. If you want to have assess to Myrtle Beach but want to have a quiet relaxing camping experience try Willow Tree. Its about 20 minuets from the ocean. 100 large campsites in a rual setting Enjoy either way.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

Hey plot4, welcome to the forum.  I know what you mean about those golf carts at Myrtle Beach.  They come at you from all directions full speed ahead.  Scared me to death.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

DLs not used to anything with speed :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Mrytle Beach Campgrounds

yea ,, and to think i was the one driving the golf cart at 15 mph at him ,, JK ,, i was no where near him at the time ,, but i do wish i was  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

